# Orochimaru is the best villain in the manga ever, period



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Seriously this guy on the villainous side is the epitome of hard work. No freebie power ups, no Shittei Crapkais, no being the son of a Kage or being left gifts by his parents. No, the guy outright engineered everything he got and got it himself, starting with absolutely nothing. (Kishi DARE to maki him a Senju or something to explain his white color and I will fucking kill you )

Even Kabuto, whom many knows is tied with Naruto as my favourite character, I liked him that much because basically was the continuation of Orochimaru, simply every thing the guy touches becomes awesome.

For this I hope he is really the FV, really no one deserve it better than him, every other villain was born with shitlines or things like that, not Orochimaru, fuck even Kabuto one of my favourite characters got so far on his own work yes, however it wouldnt had been possible without Oro's work.

Lets rejoice that the best written villain in the manga has returned.


----------



## Innerhell (Jul 4, 2012)

I like how sympathetic he is since he is really just a boy that wants to make his dead parents proud so he makes it his life's goal to master every single jutsu in the world and attain immortality just so he can be there when his parents reincarnate.

Thank you, Sarutobi, for inadvertently creating such a sympathetic villain with your folktale about the reincarnating white snake.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

he has a sad past and wanted to see his parents again so he is not fully evil but close enough


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 4, 2012)

Still the best antagonist in the story


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 4, 2012)

No doubt not only is he the best villain , he's arguably the manga's best written character


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2012)

He certainly made me think the most.

And I loved his sound clothes.

As the poster above said, he's one of the better written final villains. It's funny; Pika Cheeka and I always said he would never return, and that it was time to leave him alone. I don't think either of us were completely wrong. People are probably overstating the presence he will have once he comes back (likely just for information). But a part of me is glad to see him again, especially since I have been a little dubious about the current cast of antagonists.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 4, 2012)

He's not even back yet and already bandwaggonners are dick riding his snake.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> He's not even back yet and already bandwaggonners are dick riding his snake.



Yes because he was mentioned to be alive only to never appear


----------



## Innerhell (Jul 4, 2012)

It must be comfortable wearing Anko as a meat suit.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru was the main reason why I started watchting Naruto, He was my First favorite character

and he still is my #1 favorite character  he is so interesting, has the best fighting style. He is so entertaining. Every scene with Orochimaru is epic 

he deserves the title of FV more than anyone else. Kishi did a great job having him beat Sarutobi Hiruzen, Hiruzen was one my favorite but since he was killed by Orochimaru im fine with that.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep he is. Danzo the pimp comes close second. The other villains, Tobi/Madara are cliche and mostly wanna rule the world.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2012)

Tobi and Madara are better. Persona only get's you so far. He failed for too often and was humiliated on too many occasions to be considered the best.




> For this I hope he is really the FV, really no one deserve it better  than him, every other villain was born with shitlines or things like  that, not Orochimaru, fuck even Kabuto one of my favourite characters  got so far on his own work yes, however it wouldnt had been possible  without Oro's work.



get ready for disappointment.


----------



## Saru (Jul 4, 2012)

No arguments here.

Madara's personality is becoming boring and pretty one-dimensional (but I'm still holding out on him). Tobi is too haxx for his own good. And annoying.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 4, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> No doubt not only is he the best villain , he's arguably the manga's best written character



Not even arguable.  Who could possibly be written better than Orochimaru? I can't name one who could even realistically be in the conversation.  Maybe Itachi actually, but there are too many ???'s with his story.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2012)

> Maybe Itachi actually



:sanji

**


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Jul 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobi and Madara are better. Persona only get's you so far. He failed for too often and was humiliated on too many occasions to be considered the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically it's okay for Madara and Tobi to fail, but not Orochimaru. Gotcha. 

They're both duller than a wet rag, and they both lack the cunning and vision of Orochimaru.


----------



## Crona (Jul 4, 2012)

Part 1 Orochimaru was alright, imo I just wanted Jiraiya to beat him up the whole time. I really didn't see much depth to the character, just an evil scientist. But yes he was good villain compared to others.

Part 2 Orochimaru is a joke.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 4, 2012)

Oro is definitely my favorite villain of the manga. Easily the best written one too.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru and Danzou are the only villains I take seriously. Ironically I hated both in a good way. Madara doesn't have much personality besides being snarky, but he does have aura of dominance. I've been saying for years that I like Tobi's personality but I just can't take him seriously as a villain. He doesn't even give me a villain vibe. My opinion of Tobi hasn't changed over the past 4 years. Hell even Naruto is not taking Tobi too seriously either. 

My only main beef with Orochimaru is how shitty Kishi treated him in part 2. I want to see him return only if he doesn't get trolled again.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Has anyone watched or read The Perfume? Oro's quest remind me a bit of Jean Baptiste Grenouille quest to have all odors in the world.


----------



## RevPhelps (Jul 5, 2012)

Orochimaru has so much depth and intrigue, it's hard NOT to appreciate his return. He had such an ominous presence in part 1 that it really hooked me onto naruto. Love his character development, backstory, and mystery that I really hope kishi runs with him instead of another "oh, didn't i mention? there's a sharingan app for that" excuse that is so prevalent now.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 5, 2012)

@OP shut down the rant factory dude and realize that Oro altered himself to have snake-like characteristics for an advantage and was in constant pursuit of powerups the moment he came into knowing about them. And oh yeah, he wanted to take certain ppl's bodies because of w/e KKGs they had that he seen as useful to himself w/o having been born with them. So no, he's not an "epitome of hard work"  

 Having said that, he amassed his power the same exact way you denigrate others for having got theirs


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Jul 5, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> @OP shut down the rant factory dude and realize that Oro altered himself to have snake-like characteristics and was in constant pursuit of powerups the moment he came into knowing about them. And oh yeah, he wanted to take certain ppl's bodies because of w/e KKGs they had that he seen as useful to himself w/o having been born with them. So no, he's not an "epitome of hard work"
> 
> Having said that, he amassed his power the same exact way you denigrate others for having got theirs


calm down before you give yourself a stroke 

of all the main villains, Orochimaru still has much we haven't learned about yet, and I'd waiger that there is more to his affiliation with the white snake than has been revealed thus far

and yes, Orochimaru is the epitome of hardwork, no doujutsu for him to slack off, he worked his way to the top


----------



## Danzio (Jul 5, 2012)

If only for the fact that he lacked the obligatory sad sob story .


----------



## Magicbullet (Jul 5, 2012)

Danzio said:


> If only for the fact that he lacked the obligatory sad sob story .



Like losing his parents at a young age?



Big Bad Wolf said:


> shut down the rant factory dude and realize that Oro altered himself to have snake-like characteristics for an advantage



Yes and no, from flashbacks we know that Orochimaru had his characteristic appearance (eyes, skin, markings) from much too early an age for him to have altered himself.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah he is.

Too bad Kishi gonna retcon the shit out of him.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't wait until next week.
The "Orochimaru damage control" threads will be a nice, humorous read.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 5, 2012)

I concur _Orochibuto_ . Of course Orochimaru is the best villain.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope he comes back kills tobi and gets rid of Madara and becomes final villain.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 5, 2012)

Yamata no Orochi said:


> calm down before you give yourself a stroke
> 
> of all the main villains, Orochimaru still has much we haven't learned about yet, and I'd waiger that there is more to his affiliation with the white snake than has been revealed thus far
> 
> and yes, Orochimaru is the epitome of hardwork, no doujutsu for him to slack off, he worked his way to the top


i'm not giving myself anything. What i've stated is the pure, unadulterated truth and i kind of like the guy. I'm not deluding myself into believing anything about the guy that isn't true in the least and i kind of like the dude. It sounds like you're deluding yourself into believing that:

1. There is more we are going to possibly learn that's going to change where he is on any power tier from what is suggested is going to be nothing more than a conversation

and

2. Oro is not an epitome of hard work, otherwise none of what i previously stated in my first post would apply. 

_You_ may have a problem with someone using a dojutsu, but if someone were born with the right to have and use said dojutsu that's not something any reasonably objective person should fault them on. 

The bottom line is that praising him for aspiring to obtain and getting more power by doing the same exact thing ppl fault others on is straight hyprocritical. And you, among others, do that in your posts by being condescending to ppl who had something put in them and on the same token praise Oro's "hard work" for having done the same exact thing. The funny thing is you seem to be bitching about Sasuke's use of his Sharingan. Well guess what Sherlock, he's supposed to and he has every right to since it is a power of his heritage just like Kimimaro used his KKG to be as good as he was. Get the fuck over it already


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes because he was mentioned to be alive only to never appear



He is going to appear, but there is no guarantee that he'll play a huge role in opposition to the protagonist for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 5, 2012)

Orochimaru is one of the best villains in any manga series , the best villain and one of the best characters in Naruto


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 5, 2012)

Orochimaru reminds me of Mayuri 

Seriously, he's quite well written, but his agenda is messed up and he has been surpassed a long while back.

*Edit:*
Ironically, Orochimaru wanted to take over an Uchiha body, which equaled to the ultimate shortcut one could take (except transplanting the Rinnegan).
It's funny how he turned out to be the epitome of hard work.

However, we know how those without such special abilities (bloodlines, bijuu etc.) turn out... Despite of Orochimaru's age and experience, he got one-paneled by a 11 year old Itachi.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 5, 2012)

I see OP is jumping bandwagons already 

Kabuto aint even gone yet though. He is still in teh cave


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 5, 2012)

love that bastard and agreed, kabuto on the other hand.. lolno


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Jul 5, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> i'm not giving myself anything. What i've stated is the pure, unadulterated truth and i kind of like the guy. I'm not deluding myself into believing anything about the guy that isn't true in the least and i kind of like the dude. It sounds like you're deluding yourself into believing that:
> 
> 1. There is more we are going to possibly learn that's going to change where he is on any power tier from what is suggested is going to be nothing more than a conversation


power =/= plot 

the same crappy argument is used against Orochimaru time and time again, yet he's still not done away with, ask yourself why.



> and
> 
> 2. Oro is not an epitome of hard work, otherwise none of what i previously stated in my first post would apply.
> 
> ...


That's more of an emotional rant than anything else, no need to get so irate.

Um, the fact of the matter is that Orochimaru has no kekkei genkai as far as we know of, and yet he's elevated himself to the level of importance of the most powerful shinobi that have ever existed, that is absolute fact and it's your problem that you can't take it.



Klue said:


> He is going to appear, but there is no guarantee that he'll play a huge role in opposition to the protagonist for the foreseeable future.



By that logic there is no garantee Naruto will still be alive after the next chapter, Kishi can do what he wants with the manga, after all.

Fact of the matter is that Orochimaru is wanted by Kishimoto, after all of these years, all of those chances Kishimoto could've killed him off, he's still not done with him. Orochimaru's purpose has yet to be fully unleashed upon the Naruto world, I look forward to seeing what will happen...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 5, 2012)

Orochimaru is the best written character in the manga. Only he can save this manga now.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> (Kishi DARE to maki him a Senju or something to explain his white color and I will fucking kill you )



Prepare to be troll in the kubo level then.





> Lets rejoice that the best written villain in the manga has returned.



agreed. check mky post about white rice oro,


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 5, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I see OP is jumping bandwagons already
> 
> Kabuto aint even gone yet though. He is still in teh cave



OP has been a ORO and Kabuto guy so


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 5, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> @OP shut down the rant factory dude and realize that Oro altered himself to have snake-like characteristics for an advantage and was in constant pursuit of powerups the moment he came into knowing about them. And oh yeah, he wanted to take certain ppl's bodies because of w/e KKGs they had that he seen as useful to himself w/o having been born with them. So no, he's not an "epitome of hard work"
> 
> Having said that, he amassed his power the same exact way you denigrate others for having got theirs



And? He wasnt born with them, neither did he inherited them, that is my point Yeah he had power ups, but at least he didnt had it just becuase his craddle had the logo of a clan or because his father was a Kage.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 5, 2012)

Magicbullet said:


> Like losing his parents at a young age?



I'm referring to the lack of some horrible experience that made him evil.As far as we know, Orochimaro  never cared for humans from the get-go.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Danzio said:


> I'm referring to the lack of some horrible experience that made him evil.As far as we know, Orochimaro  never cared for humans from the get-go.



tsunade and jiraiya sais hi 

also remember that he seem to hesitate to attack leaf. kabuto said so.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 5, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> tsunade and jiraiya sais hi
> 
> also remember that he seem to hesitate to attack leaf. kabuto said so.



A one-sided love affair, he had no problem killing off both of them.

Orochimaro attacked the leaf  because he was bored.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 5, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I see OP is jumping bandwagons already
> 
> Kabuto aint even gone yet though. He is still in teh cave



Or perhaps if you just had seen my username and studied my earlier posts would had known that I was obviously an Oro fan  and on a lot of times I claimed that I saw Kabuto and Orochimaru as interchangeable villains and I was fine as long as either of them got a BAMF showing.


----------



## Ackwell (Jul 5, 2012)

Ku Ku Ku. 
A glorious moment for Orochimaru fans. Something I've known for a long long time. His imminent return, who knows what will become of him. 

So many people talk about how he was a failure, yet, pretty much every villian has failed. It's what gives them humanity. It allows us to see their faults and see how they learn from them. Characters would be boring if they were completely perfect...

(Itachi/Minato)

Jokes. They're fun too. 

Regardless, seeing someone fail and come back from adversity stronger than ever, is a great feeling. Fans of Orochimaru, it's our time. Prepare. Lord Orochimaru Sama is coming back!!!


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 5, 2012)

^The fact that he is still alive makes him less of a failure than all the villains who died.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 5, 2012)

I really don't care if villains get freebie power ups, because they are the villains. However I will say Orochimaru still seems like the most sinister villain because he doesn't just kill the good guys/gals he performs twisted experiments on them fucking with their mind and body.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 5, 2012)

yes he really was a great villain, although i prefer pain over him.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 6, 2012)

I remember when he appeared in part 1. I thought that he was another minor villain (Kakashi level).

But then he started a war and took Sandaime hostage! His mocking attitude and his speech were awesome.  It`s one of those moments in the manga I still re-read from time to time.

But later on it turned down that this was his moment of glory. Orochimaru got trolled again and again. What a joke, Kishi.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Orochimaru is this manga's most underrated villain, and victim of the biggest mcguffin I've ever seen.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2012)

Yamata no Orochi said:


> By that logic there is no garantee Naruto will still be alive after the next chapter, *Kishi can do what he wants with the manga, after all.*





It's what my comment was trying to illustrate to those that absolutely believe he's going to take a major role moving forward.

*Positives*: He's back.
*Negatives*: His subordinate surpassed him completely, and his fate is still up in the air - he hasn't been removed from the story as of yet.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Or perhaps if you just had seen my username and studied my earlier posts would had known that I was obviously an Oro fan  and on a lot of times I claimed that I saw Kabuto and Orochimaru as interchangeable villains and I was fine as long as either of them got a BAMF showing.



How are Kabuto and Orochimaru interchangeable villains? They don't even come close. The only thing Kabuto and Oro have in common are their White Snake powers, and ET (which is basically an argument to "like" Kabuto because he is Orochimaru V2.0 in power set)
In terms of personality Kabuto is a joke. He does not even have that presence that Orochimaru has on panel. His ambitions and goals are also derivative of Orochimaru, and even then it feels forced and not genuine like Orochimaru's. Each time Kabuto shows something it followed by "thanks to Orochimaru-sama's doing etc...."

Basically you're while argument to see Kabuto and Oro as interchangilable villains is because of their power set (WS + ET), cuz in all other areas Kabuto falls short big time, and Kabuto and Oro can't be seriously compared. Personally I find such an argument to like 2 characters "because of their similar power set" hardly valid. It would mean I would see Sasuke as a top 5 favorite character "because he has Itachi's eyes and thus MS skills"


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 6, 2012)

Orochimaru is my favourite villian along with Frieza.
Too bad he died such a pathetic death... but now with his return, i hope all will become better for the fans and Orochimaru.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2012)

Well is just my opionion, there isnt really I or you cant say of importance on the matter because unlike objective arguments its merely my opinion of liking characters, which sorry there are no "valid" ways to like or dislike a character.

Of course it would be different if we were talking about if X beats Y or if I is stronger than S. But I find it silly to try to gauge a "validity bar" to a completely subjective standard like my reasons to like both characters or why I see them as I see them


----------



## CrownSharingan (Jul 6, 2012)

His constant reappearances are almost becoming a running joke at this point.

I used to like him quite a lot. Now when I see or hear of him, I am met with the proverbial facepalm...


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 6, 2012)

Kabuto failing, crying and being patted like a doggy wasn't enough for you? lol.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Indeed, 10/10 villain, and if we get some sort of sob story I swear to God...


----------



## Jimnast (Jul 6, 2012)

He was definitely one of the best written characters, and the only character in the entire manga to make kakashi crap his pants.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 6, 2012)

Madara
Tobi
Orochimaru

The best villains. Sasuke is an idiot, he's not sure if he's good or evil, what an idiot.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 6, 2012)

Orochimaru and Pain before he turned to the good side are the best villains


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 6, 2012)

He is. 

He's the creepy, evil, "traditional villain" of this manga.


----------



## Leuconoe (Jul 6, 2012)

I adore Orochimaru! He's the villain with some depth and had an awesome creepy side too! <3


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 6, 2012)

I like how Orochimaru really just doesn't seem to give a darn to anything but his plan. 

Other characters like Tobi come close, we're talking to the extent of laughing at getting your face ripped off like a cheese pizza by four-tailed Naruto because you know it has nothing to do with the big picture.

That takes nuts.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 6, 2012)

Orochimaru is indeed one of the most enjoyable villains. I disagree on him starting with nothing, however. He started as a genius seen only once a decade. That is not even remotely nothing.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2012)

Even if Oro came back and even if he was powered up.....it still wouldnt buy back that feeling he gave off in the beginning that he lost over the course of the manga. I'd almost still expect him to admit inferority to Itachi like Madara keeps doing with Shodai.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 6, 2012)

No. I strongly disagree.

Orochimaru was all about Sasuke and sharingan and snake techniques. All we saw from him was more and more snakes. I'm happy that he was removed from the story, though disappointed that Kabuto and Sasuke started using snake techniques in his stead.

The Naruto manga has had no interesting main villains except for Akatsuki Leader before the retard-reveal. "Finally", I thought, "finally we'll have a villain who doesn't want/need Sasuke and has nothing to do with the sharingan."

Orochimaru was interesting up the beginning of part 2. He started failing badly during the penis arc and it got worse.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 6, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Orochimaru and Pain before he turned to the good side are the best villains



Ah right, i forgot Pain.


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 6, 2012)

LoL, well for the longest time, he was the *only* villain in the manga, with just misguided fakers filling in.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 6, 2012)

HakuGaara said:


> LoL, well for the longest time, he was the *only* villain in the manga, with just misguided fakers filling in.



lol true, if anyone is not misguided is orochimaru


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 7, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> No doubt not only is he the best villain , he's arguably the manga's best written character



Exactly. He doesnt need any further adjusting to his story. Him having his parents die, finding the white snake, and wanting to learn every jutsu is good enough. It just a shame that he got trolled and isnt the FV.

And to the OP i feel u about Kabuto. He was a great continuation on the legacy of Orochimaru and its a shame he got trolled. I swear if he comes out of Izanami tnj'd I'm gonna be pissed.

They should have been the FV instead of these damn haxxed uchiha.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 7, 2012)

Oro was good, not the best villain. 

Too creepy for me, always puking shit out of his mouth. Just ew. Tobi is a mastermind, Orochimaru is a creeper.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh yea and another good thing about him was his following. The man had an entire country following him, and he had followers that would die for him (like wen Kimimaro refused to be tnj'd for him) but they were also competent (like how Dosu realized he was screwing him over)and strong. Just another reason as to why he was such a great character.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 7, 2012)

Bro, edit button exists for a reason.

I think Zetsu described Orochimaru best:

"Always with the barfing stuff and the coming out of snakes mouths...he grosses me out"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 7, 2012)

In Oro' & 'Buto we trust.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Bro, edit button exists for a reason.
> 
> I think Zetsu described Orochimaru best:
> 
> "Always with the barfing stuff and the coming out of snakes mouths...he grosses me out"



Yea i was kinda replyin as i went along but still. Fuck the Uchiha. Fuck Tobi and Madara. Give Orochimaru the sharingan and rinnegan and everybody will be dieing. Maybe it would finally look like a real war.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 7, 2012)

^Yeah say what you will about Oro, but when the dude wanted Kages dead...he got it done.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 7, 2012)

tupadre97 said:


> Yea i was kinda replyin as i went along but still. Fuck the Uchiha. Fuck Tobi and Madara. Give Orochimaru the sharingan and rinnegan and everybody will be dieing. Maybe it would finally look like a real war.



No.

Just no.

Uchiha > Orochimaru


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> No.
> 
> Just no.
> 
> Uchiha > Orochimaru



- He's still alive
- Itachi is gone
- Sasuke is searching him for help

Doesn't sound like Uchiha > Orochimaru to me.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 7, 2012)

HakuGaara said:


> - He's still alive
> - Itachi is gone
> - Sasuke is searching him for help
> 
> Doesn't sound like Uchiha > Orochimaru to me.


I'm not talking strength, i'm talking character wise.

Oh, and Madara+ Tobi > Orochimaru


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I'm not talking strength, i'm talking character wise.
> 
> Oh, and Madara+ Tobi > Orochimaru



Im sorry, but look at what the poster above said. When Orochimaru wanted dead Kages we saw dead Kages, his invasion actually brought the dead of meaningful characters, when Oro attacked named characters died.

Uchihas have all firepower in the world, but its all about the "Lol Im toying with you" (Madara) or other things that in the end kill nothing but fodders. At least one Kage should be dead by now, please tell me who has died? No one, not even Onoki, my opinion may change if Madara kills one.

In the war which named characters have died? No one. As the poster above said, if Orochimaru was the bad guy in this war we would have a slaughterhouse of the good guys, we would have named characters dying, the war would be a fucking cementery.

This is what people are talking about.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Im sorry, but look at what the poster above said. When Orochimaru wanted dead Kages we saw dead Kages, his invasion actually brought the dead of meaningful characters, when Oro attacked named characters died.
> 
> Uchihas have all firepower in the world, but its all about the "Lol Im toying with you" (Madara) or other things that in the end kill nothing but fodders. At least one Kage should be dead by now, please tell me who has died? No one, not even Onoki, my opinion may change if Madara kills one.
> 
> ...



Not yet. Give the Uchiha more time.

But seriously, The Uchiha are proud arrogant badasses, Orochimaru is a pervert who likes barfing swords.


----------



## boohead (Jul 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I'm not talking strength, i'm talking character wise.
> 
> Oh, and Madara+ Tobi > Orochimaru



Tobi and Madara are extremely bland characters compared to Oro, this is pretty much widely accepted here.


----------



## HakuGaara (Jul 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I'm not talking strength, i'm talking character wise.



Sasuke is an arrogant emo who isn't smart enough to see past his own feelings or his own shortcomings.

Itachi is considerably more interesting than Sasuke but a lot of the choices he made were a little odd and detracted from his character.

Orochimaru is the most interesting character, he's consistent, smart, and oozes charisma, you either love him or love to hate him, he's anything but boring.



Hossaim said:


> Oh, and Madara+ Tobi > Orochimaru



LoL, it hardly counts if they gang up on him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Not yet. Give the Uchiha more time.



Im still waiting, but I really doubt Tobi or Madara will give me the satisfaction or actually think named characters are in danger that Oro gave me, and I hope "Give Uchiha more time" doesnt mean "Wait until Tobi or Madara become Juubi Jinchuuriki and become RS level" because if it takes that to kill a single named character 



Hossaim said:


> But seriously, The Uchiha are proud arrogant badasses, Orochimaru is a pervert who likes barfing swords.



Thats exactly the problem, arrogance, okay want to be arrogant, want to play, want to show up? Fine, but show me named characters being killed, show me a war that can be called a war. What would happen if Madara wasnt arrogant? The Kages would be dead and the battlefield would be a bloody graveyard, thats what would happen.

Fuck the most "war like" this war got was thanks to Kabuto, with Tobi it would be Zetsu fodder + GM and it was still total bullshit.

Let not fool themselves, if Orochimaru was the warlord this would be a cementery or at least one named character would had died while the bastard would be mocking and joking at it.

Even if Madara killed a Kage I already see him "You were a worthy opponent, I mourn your death...... you just not were match for Uchiha Madara" honor warrior shit if it was Onoki at least, FUCK THAT!

Orochimaru would acually be laughing at their faces, taunting it and basically crapping on their graves.

That is what I want, this is what people want to see.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Seriously this guy on the villainous side is the epitome of hard work. No freebie power ups, no Shittei Crapkais, no being the son of a Kage or being left gifts by his parents. No, the guy outright engineered everything he got and got it himself, starting with absolutely nothing. (Kishi DARE to maki him a Senju or something to explain his white color and *I will fucking kill you* )



*BRB calling police.*


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 7, 2012)

Orochimaru is one of my favorites and the best villain in Naruto manga.But saying he is the best villain ever is a bit to  much I believe.Griffith and Johan Liebert are better for me at least


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 7, 2012)

Setas1999 said:


> Orochimaru is one of my favorites and the best villain in Naruto manga.But saying he is the best villain ever is a bit to  much I believe.Griffith and Johan Liebert are better for me at least



They are "deeper" villains by quite a large gap yes  Then again both of those are seinen manga.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 7, 2012)

Setas dont be ridiculous, this is fucking Naruto 

Of course if we go and look in other fiction we can EASILY find villains that shit on Orochimaru and the entire Naruto cast both in character and powerwise.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 7, 2012)

Orochimaru is the worst villian of Naruto.
Always get trolled by Uchihas.
Always fails in his goal.
For what he will return? to get trolled again by a Uchiha?
No thanks.
Tobi is by far the best villian of Naruto.



Tobi solo's.


----------

